# Tail Kinks?



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Anyone know where they come from and why it happens? Is it genetic?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it can be broken vertebrea but in my experience its usually inherited and I dont keep them.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 3, 2009)

I know that two of my male mice have kinked tails from fighting. With one of the female mice i bought from a pet shop, I suspect that her kink was genetic since all her siblings also had kinked or shortish tails.

I'd be interested to know about the genetics behind genetically kinked tails. I have heard that kinked tails could be caused by the tailless gene. I've also heard that kinked tails were caused by the flexed-tail gene. Whether these are one and the same gene or completely different ones, I don't know.


----------

